# Most users ever online was 114 on Tue Nov 20, 200



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2011)

The title of this post is at the bottom of the forum page - it has been there for 3-4 years now. I think it is time to break this old 2007 record - ha, back then we only had a few hundred members.

How about trying for a new record - lets shoot for this Friday, April 15th, at 8:00 pm, 9:00 pm central (you mountain and pacific and foreign members will have to figure out you own local time 

I'm hoping for at least 500 members to be on line at the same time???? Definitely looking to smash the old record. 

Join in, get on line Friday evening - help make TinBoats history


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool idea.....if I can remember it. I'm usually running somewhere on Friday nights with or for the kids.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Cool idea.....if I can remember it. I'm usually running somewhere on Friday nights with or for the kids.



I didn't mention it earlier - was saving it for later, but, just go on-line, open Tinboats and don't sign off until after 9:00 pm on Friday - you don't have to be posting or reading, just logged on


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool idea.....if I can remember it. I'm usually running somewhere on Friday nights with or for the kids.
> ...



I think I'm always logged on. :roll:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 11, 2011)

You forgot this little note.

(based on users active over the past 5 minutes)

Cool Idea thou.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Fender you could always get on with your mobile. I have done that...especially while waiting for the missus to try on every last shoe in the store.  

BTW -- I finally got to put that post on the boat yesterday. Fit perfectly...now I just have to pickup a seat for it...otherwise it will be mighty uncomfortable. :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> You forgot this little note.
> 
> (based on users active over the past 5 minutes)
> 
> Cool Idea thou.




Ha, yep I did - but I am not deterred - I see a new record forthcoming


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey that's my birthday! I'll probably be out eating somewhere to celebrate but my phone (and my mind lol) will be on TINBOATS!!! :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 12, 2011)

arkansasnative said:


> Hey that's my birthday! I'll probably be out eating somewhere to celebrate but my phone (and my mind lol) will be on TINBOATS!!! :LOL2:



well, happy birthday man, you're excused


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2011)

Can I play as well??


----------



## fender66 (Apr 12, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Fender you could always get on with your mobile. I have done that...especially while waiting for the missus to try on every last shoe in the store.
> 
> BTW -- I finally got to put that post on the boat yesterday. Fit perfectly...now I just have to pickup a seat for it...otherwise it will be mighty uncomfortable. :LOL2:



Yeah....I guess I could if my phone did that. My phone is JUST that...a phone. It calls out and takes calls in. That's it, and the way I like it. :LOL2:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm on board


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2011)

It will never happen when you plan it. :LOL2: 

It will happen on it's own.........

We have gotten close a couple of times...In the mid 90s.


----------



## one100grand (Apr 12, 2011)

Jim said:


> It will never happen when you plan it. :LOL2:
> 
> It will happen on it's own.........
> 
> We have gotten close a couple of times...In the mid 90s.



I didn't realize this site was around in the mid 90s...







(and yes I realize you're talking about numbers) :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 12, 2011)

Jim said:


> It will never happen when you plan it. :LOL2:
> 
> It will happen on it's own.........
> 
> We have gotten close a couple of times...In the mid 90s.




You're probably right, but I thought it would be fun - heck, I won't be on that night myself, I'll be next door ant our monthly poker game  Maybe I'll run home and make a quick post at 9:00??


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Yeah....I guess I could if my phone did that. My phone is JUST that...a phone. It calls out and takes calls in. That's it, and the way I like it. :LOL2:





I am with Fender - I am thinking of upgrading to a push button model 

Here is what I have:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have:




Lol, that's cool ! I wish that's what the students had. It would eliminate the texting they do during school. :twisted:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 15, 2011)

Tonight's the night ---- be on line at 9:00 Central


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Tonight's the night ---- be on line at 9:00 Central



Comedy Central?


That is 10:00 p.m. EST - I will be likely out fishing

Will leave the PC on and ask the wife to refresh the page


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 15, 2011)

Here


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spread the word


I'm on =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 15, 2011)

Here.


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 15, 2011)

Here


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 15, 2011)

Here, wheres FC?


----------



## perchin (Apr 15, 2011)

Here


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

The 5 minute deal wont matter, if you stay on your still on in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

I think we got 57 0n right now..


----------



## perchin (Apr 15, 2011)

now 60 :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm here, bu late


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 16, 2011)

so, I think we did not do as well as I thought we might. Like Jim said, it will happen by accident, not by design. I was not able to get on myself until about 10:30 - that's a bummer since this was my idea, but when I picked the date/time, I didn't realise I wouldn't be home ..... 

Jim, any idea how close we came???


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the highest we made was 62


----------



## fender66 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dang.....I was home, but forgot. #-o I was actually reorganizing tackle and restringing a reel. Hope that's a good enough excuse.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 16, 2011)

I seen it hit 67.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2011)

It's been broken! :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> It's been broken! :LOL2:




Ha, last night at 9:45 ----- cool


----------

